# Dividing head ala Harold Hall



## Pete49 (Jun 19, 2012)

My take on the Harold Hall dividing head. Just finished and heres the photos
Pete


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice project, You have a link to the plans?


----------



## bcall2043 (Jun 19, 2012)

Pete49, 

Your project looks great! Is that an ER collet setup you used? Been looking for a quality one at a modest price. Getting mixed feed back on the import ones.



Charley Davidson said:


> Nice project, You have a link to the plans?



Charley,

Not sure about a link to the plans but found this link to Harold Hall's web site yesterday. http://www.homews.co.uk/

Benny


----------



## rickard (Jun 21, 2012)

Man I love it I've been looking at Divider Plans to scale down for small applications , and I think I found a Winner 
Thanks Pete


----------



## Pete49 (Jun 21, 2012)

bcall2043 said:


> Pete49,
> 
> Your project looks great! Is that an ER collet setup you used? Been looking for a quality one at a modest price. Getting mixed feed back on the import ones.
> 
> ...



Yep er collet ...the plan calls for a thread to match the your lathe spindle nose but I figure I can always make another spindle if I need it.
Plans are in his book in the workshop series #35
Pete


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 21, 2012)

nice job man
I was just talking to bennie (bcall2043) about the same thing i used to replicate a gear with broken teeth the only thing different is it has 2 index points so you will skip over the broken teeth and not loose position. now i can show him your pics thanks. mine had a threaded shaft on the outside and two cones. and a center support. the collet makes it a lot more useful
steve


----------



## HomeMetalMan (Jan 11, 2015)

I realise that this thread has been domant for quite some time but the  statistics for my website show that viewers are still comming to it via  this page.

I thought therefore that present day viewers may also like to see my original version. The pages also show the four gear setup (Pete's version can also be setup this way) which provides additonal divisions. This is included here  http://www.homews.co.uk/page132.html

Viewers may also find my pages on dividing methods useful http://www.homews.co.uk/page425.html

Like your version Pete, very good!

Harold Hall


----------



## basildoug10 (Mar 4, 2015)

Pete49 said:


> My take on the Harold Hall dividing head. Just finished and heres the photos
> Pete


Hi Pete, I hope I clicked on the "LIKE" tab, great looking dividing device. Excellent idea. I definitely need some thing like that.
regards Basildoug10


----------

